# Want to get started with FTA



## oldcrooner

I'm thinking seriously of getting a FTA system...mainly as an extension of my life-long hobbies of shortwave listening, TV-Dxing etc. Can anyone on the forum supply advice or links to sites that would provide good info on the best receivers, dishes etc.? I think I want a setup that would allow me to see the most satellites utilizing a motorized dish. I'm located in northeastern Ohio and have a generally clear view of the southern skies. Would appreciate any assistance anyone can give. Thanks!!


----------



## FTA Michael

There are a lot of good places with FTA info, and I'm sure other folks can add links, but till then, you could start here: http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2central.html


----------



## PSB

No matter where you get it you will not be disappointed, its a great addition to your current hobby, you are off to a flying start, good luck and have fun, thats what it is really all about, and telling the cable and satellite providers what to with their service : ) Let us know if you have any questions on set up or installation!


----------



## oldcrooner

Thanks guys for your responses and encouragement! I'm still considering whether I want or need to go with a motorized dish setup. What do you think about this? Would I receive significantly more that way or would a setup to receive say just T5 and G10R be adequate? Can both of those two satellites be received with the same dish? I'm not clear as to whether the FTA dishes function the same as the multi-satellite DBS dishes? Sorry if these are dumb questions but as I said, I'm just getting started with this. Thanks again for your assistance!


----------



## FTA Michael

Unless you want to get (IMHO) needlessly clever or tricky, each dish points at one satellite at one time. To get multiple satellites, you either need a motor to reposition the dish, or you need multiple dishes and a switch between them.

My plan for dipping my toe into FTA is to start with a cheap receiver and one dish/LNBF pointed at G10R. If that goes well, I might add a second dish (and a switch) to get T5.

The motorized system, if installed just right, should also let you see the other satellites within your field of vision. (If you're thinking of several satellites, make sure your installation point has a clear view at each angle.) If there's compelling content on one of those other birds, maybe that makes a good second-step project?


----------



## RJS1111111

oldcrooner said:


> Thanks guys for your responses and encouragement! I'm still considering whether I want or need to go with a motorized dish setup. What do you think about this? Would I receive significantly more that way or would a setup to receive say just T5 and G10R be adequate? Can both of those two satellites be received with the same dish? I'm not clear as to whether the FTA dishes function the same as the multi-satellite DBS dishes? Sorry if these are dumb questions but as I said, I'm just getting started with this. Thanks again for your assistance!


If you can afford a motorized horizon-to-horizon setup, then you'll be able to sample just about all of the available Ku-band FTA fare, wherever it appears. If T5 (or whatever it's now called) and G10R have all of the channels that interest you, then one or two fixed dishes may be all you need, and will greatly speed up channel surfing. If their angular separation in the arc (haven't checked) is not too great, then you could get both with a dual-feed dish, but that could be a little tricky to set up properly.

Most available FTA is on North American (NA) Ku band (and C band, which would require a BUD), and is linearly (Horizontal/Vertical) polarized. Most convenient for NA Ku reception is a dual-output LNBF, made specifically for NA Ku, pre-rotated on its axis and fixed into alignment with the downlink polarization. You can also use a single-output LNBF, which uses standard switching voltages to switch between H and V transponders (odd and even; NNITO). If you were to use an old style LNB with a single slot (vs. an "X" slot), then you would have to use a "polarotor" to tune between the H and V transponders, which slows you down, but also allows fine tuning the polarization for inclined orbits.

The NA DBS band is really just a different reserved high-end downlink sub-band within the broader Ku range. DBS downlink power levels are much higher than for NA Ku, which allows smaller dishes, but so far also requires the DBS orbital slots to be at least nine degrees apart. Circular (left-hand/right-hand) polarization is used for DBS, so that the LNBF never has to be rotated on its axis for alignment. There is some FTA on NA DBS. Because a "legacy" or standard NA DBS LNBF downconverts the signal to the same (L-band) frequencies as an NA Ku LNBF, and uses the same switching voltages, you can set up the same FTA receiver for either or both bands. You can also switch among your various feeds with a compatible DiSeQ-compliant switch.

Obviously subscription channels are also available on both bands. These generally require service-specific receivers with embedded CAM (conditional access modules).


----------



## PSB

Honestly buying a FTA set up with out a motor is like buying a car with out getting any gas (IMO), you will be itching to motor after only a short time : ) Its kind of addictive know all they channels are up there just a few inches away : ) But in saying that, I started out with one dish and one satellite. Its a great hobby! This week is extra good with all the extra news feeds of the Presidential funeral (RIP).


----------



## Steveox

FTA system is a total ripoff.A friend of mine has one its a silverbird and its a piece of junk.


----------



## TonyM

Steveox said:


> FTA system is a total ripoff.A friend of mine has one its a silverbird and its a piece of junk.


First off....unless you have something constructive to say...SHUT THE HELL UP!!!

I have a FTA system and I love it. Started with a receiver just to get the audio channels on Dish. Added a 30" Dish for the G10 stuff and for North Dakota Hockey. Then added another dish and recently had Pete (PSB) install a motor on that dish. Have a new receiver feeding from 4 dishes.. There is a lot of interesting stuff on there 

Love the news feeds...I do a scan and its amazing what news stuff you can find (especially this week). Got to see the funeral on a raw feed. Nobody talking over it.

Sports feeds..small college schools..see the announcers do their intro 3 or 4 times just to get it right. Youi never know what you'll see 

It is a hobby..stuff comes and goes all the time. And you can't beat the price...FREE!!!

Obviously Steve, FTA is as useful to you as DirectTv is.


----------



## TonyM

Steveox said:


> FTA system is a total ripoff.A friend of mine has one its a silverbird and its a piece of junk.


Funny how you say a hacked receiver is a piece of junk


----------



## Steveox

TonyM said:


> Funny how you say a hacked receiver is a piece of junk


It is a piece of junk.I tried every possibile way to get it to work and i cant get ****!I even had somebody moved that satellite dish every possibile way i get nothing!!!! If anybody wants a silverbird FTA system PM me ill listen for best offer!


----------



## TonyM

If you know what you're doing, installation isn't that bad. When I set up my system, I was able to get G3 in real good in about 15 minutes. When I moved it to G10, that only took maybe 5 minutes to get it in and 5 minutes to tune it so the quality was excellent. No Im not an installer....I just did a little research.

I think I'll pass on the hacked receiver. I don't condone it


----------



## New in Phoenix

I am getting my first FTA next Monday. I am aiming it at G10. My question is while looking at all the options out there I came across Intelsat Americas 6. It seems to be mostly Feeds from ABC/CBS ect.. I was thinking of getting a second dish and aiming it at that to give me some live feeds. One thing I need to know is are these feeds going to work or should I get a Large dish which I can still change my mind to get. I understand these are feeds and have no set schedule.


----------



## Guest

New in Phoenix said:


> I am getting my first FTA next Monday. I am aiming it at G10. My question is while looking at all the options out there I came across Intelsat Americas 6. It seems to be mostly Feeds from ABC/CBS ect.. I was thinking of getting a second dish and aiming it at that to give me some live feeds. One thing I need to know is are these feeds going to work or should I get a Large dish which I can still change my mind to get. I understand these are feeds and have no set schedule.


Newsfeeds have no set schedule. AMC 1 and AMC 9 for NBC feeds are good birds too. I heard Fred Roggin sexually harass about someone to a co-worker at KNBC the other day. He's supposedly married.


----------



## Richard King

> I tried every possibile way to get it to work and i cant get ****!


I thought you said it was a "friend's". I'll give you $50.00 for it. It might do a good job with FTA feeds.


----------



## New in Phoenix

If I get one with a Motor how difficult is it? I see where they have packages with everything in it, but it is the old saying "it isn't as easy as it looks". Has anyone done this and what are the main issues I would have to worry about? Also does anyone know an installer in Phoenix that can do this as a referral?


----------



## PSB

I would get a FTA motorized system, one dish does all the satellites, you can even add a second LNB for any FTA dbs satellites (there are one or two woth watching) I would get as big a dish you can but a 30" dish is a good starter dish, they are not too hard to set up with a bit of home work, if you decide to get one let me know your zip code and I have a program that works out all the angles you need to point your dish at your true south satellite, after that its all indoor set up, its a lot of fun and worth the effort. You just cant beat free digital TV, I really like the feeds also, T6 is my first stop of the day.


----------



## New in Phoenix

Thanks for the offer PBS. How often do you have to re adjust the dish when you have a motor on it if at all? I am worried that it will always get off line and I will be adjusting it every week. From your experience does this happen a lot or once you get it lined up does it stay in place?


----------



## PSB

I install them so mine has never moved, you want to try to keep it as low as you can, but I had to put mine way on top of the roof to clear a LARGE tree and to get as much view of the Clarke belt as I could, it takes a real beating up there and has lasted well, the neat thing is if its really windy or snow blowing into the dish I can motor it round out of the wind or to clear the snow, I often point the dish right into the sun to get the snow to melt, but I guess you do not have to worry too much about snow. The main thing about a motorized dish is the pole or mount has to be bang on plumb, and then you set your declination angle for your area, and its set for life, if the dish did ever move in the wind all you do is motor round to your true south satellite re-peak the dish to this one satellite and away you go again! Once you know the principle and a few key angles for your area they are easy enough to set up, my first one took 30 minutes, next one 15, now I can set them up in about five, but I do use a professional meter, but since you are only ever going to point it manually at your true south satellite your receiver or a cheap satellite meter will work, if you enjoy satellite and can handle basic home repair jobs its not a big challenge. Its a great hobby, and free TV, once you find and scan one satellite you will not be happy until you can get them all, well thats the way I was : 0 )


----------



## Guest

TonyM said:


> First off....unless you have something constructive to say...SHUT THE HELL UP!!!
> 
> I have a FTA system and I love it. Started with a receiver just to get the audio channels on Dish. Added a 30" Dish for the G10 stuff and for North Dakota Hockey. Then added another dish and recently had Pete (PSB) install a motor on that dish. Have a new receiver feeding from 4 dishes.. There is a lot of interesting stuff on there
> 
> Love the news feeds...I do a scan and its amazing what news stuff you can find (especially this week). Got to see the funeral on a raw feed. Nobody talking over it.
> 
> Sports feeds..small college schools..see the announcers do their intro 3 or 4 times just to get it right. Youi never know what you'll see
> 
> It is a hobby..stuff comes and goes all the time. And you can't beat the price...FREE!!!
> 
> Obviously Steve, FTA is as useful to you as DirectTv is.


Hi Tony,

I expect to be given your regular attitude and mockery but I thought I'd give my 2 cents. I see you have posted here a lot and you probably know a lot of stuff.

But I've just been browsing a few posts and I have seen you belittle several people, perhaps your opinion or thoughts were valid or correct but do you have to be so antagonistic and rude towards people?

I doubt it will make a difference to anyone, but I can see why people get turned off on these forums. I frequent a lot of forums and it just takes the air right out of people when they are here to learn and they have to be told to "shut the hell up". I know that is not the best example, but you also accused a poster of doing illegal hacking, of course no one could know for sure except the actual person regardless of circumstancial evidence.

I will post my two cents and wait for this nice guy to slam me into the boards, because it seems like he does it well and enjoys it.


----------



## TonyM

disgusted said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I expect to be given your regular attitude and mockery but I thought I'd give my 2 cents. I see you have posted here a lot and you probably know a lot of stuff.
> 
> But I've just been browsing a few posts and I have seen you belittle several people, perhaps your opinion or thoughts were valid or correct but do you have to be so antagonistic and rude towards people?
> 
> I doubt it will make a difference to anyone, but I can see why people get turned off on these forums. I frequent a lot of forums and it just takes the air right out of people when they are here to learn and they have to be told to "shut the hell up". I know that is not the best example, but you also accused a poster of doing illegal hacking, of course no one could know for sure except the actual person regardless of circumstancial evidence.
> 
> I will post my two cents and wait for this nice guy to slam me into the boards, because it seems like he does it well and enjoys it.


Disgusted,
I'm not going to slam you. I like to help out wherever I can. 
The reason I wrote for SteveOx to shut the hell up is because if you read through some of his posts (you dont have to go through al of them, it will take you a year to read through all of them ), he comes into a thread and throws his 2 cents into it (usually slams some company..Dierect, cable, FTA, etc) and leaves. 
I am on enough boards and I can sense a hacker or someone who illegally is doing something. There are threads that I have posted in that have been deleted, usually because the mods or admin can also sense a hacker, and removes the thread right away. If someone asks a question like "Is it possible for me to get HBO on my FTA system", thats a drastically different question than "How come my HBO comes in on my FTA but not HBO Comedy?" The first is a question, the 2nd is a hacker question.

Have a pleasant day and an even better one tomorrow


----------



## all4jo

hello everyone i have a question also. Im in Haiti as a missionary, and i am very interested in a bud system down here. what size dish do you think i would need down here? also what do you think about signal from PASR1 satellite from Haiti?
also . what do you think about BEC FTA receivers?
thanks
jose


----------



## PSB

I like my BEC 2000 receiver as it is DiSEqC1.2 and works great with my motor it all works with just the one coax cable as for BUD check here......

http://www.global-cm.net/


----------



## iceman24

MikeI said:


> Newsfeeds have no set schedule. AMC 1 and AMC 9 for NBC feeds are good birds too. I heard Fred Roggin sexually harass about someone to a co-worker at KNBC the other day. He's supposedly married.


----------



## rid0617

I have had my system for 8 months and it still surprises me to this day what I can find. I highly recomment getting the motor up front. I tried it without the motor and it wasn't any time at all before I was getting curious about other satellites.

Install is a little aggrivating but the secret is aim the motor and dish at your most due south satellite. Then get your elevation and let your receiver help you look for other birds. Just keep bumping that motor till you get a signal on the next one.

I do not know where your at but here in S.C. I only have a 30 inch dish, Satworks 3688 motor and I receive over 400 channels. $300 total investment. Where I got most of my questions answered was in the forums on sadoun.com. People there are very helpful and friendly. I spend more time on my FTA system than I do regular TV. Now if I could just figure how to unscramble some of these other channels I'd be all set but they tell me a descrambler won't work on these


----------

